# suche gartenschilder



## laolamia (24. Apr. 2011)

hallo!

ich suche gartenschilder von http://www.hh-germany.de/
es handelt sich um die country collection... 2 stueck hab ich aber unser haendler hat die nicht mehr.
im netzt finde ich die nicht....  kann mir jemand helfen?

danke
lao


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche gartenschilder*

 lao

aufm amazon marktplatz gibts nen händler namens stilkutter der einige dieser schilder im angebot hat. evtl schreibst du den ja mal an und fragst gezielt nach den teilen, die du suchst? 

ansonsten gibts doch auf der webseite von h&h-germany auch nen kontaktformular, evtl können die dir einen händler in deiner nähe nennen, wenn du nicht online bestellen möchtest?

was für gartenschilder suchst du eigentlich genau? schilder mit pflanzennamen fürs beet? oder diese "kachelartigen" mit div. gartenzitaten usw..?  vielleicht hast du ja mal ein foto von den schildern, die du bereits hast? auf der webseite ist leider wenig zu erkennen.


----------



## laolamia (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: suche gartenschilder*

danke, auf amazon haette ich auch kommen koennen 
diese hab ich gesucht. die verteil ich in meinem garten
warum hab ich die vorher nicht gefunden??!!

gruss lao


----------

